# Wortley curve Leeds, August 2012.



## Black (Aug 4, 2012)

The Wortley Curve was built during 1844, by the Great Northern Railway (GNR) and is 1/2 mile long.
There is one over bridge crossing, Oldfield lane.
The track has be severed at both ends, and closed during 1985.
This was once a Leeds avoiding route between Doncaster and Bradford, Halifax.
The twin tracks are in situ (except across the bridge), loosely attached and very overgrown.

south towards Doncaster











bridge




















north towards Bradford/halifax










[email protected]


----------



## rillington (Aug 5, 2012)

Excellent pictures.

I recall seeing pictures of this curve on a different website taken around five years ago and they included an image of the junction sign and I was wondering if that sign was still there as it wasn't included in your pictures?


----------



## johno23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice to see more bits of the old GNR popping up.

Amazing that the old signalling lights have survived and are still in situ.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

Loving the signal amongst the trees, thanks for sharing


----------



## Black (Aug 6, 2012)

rillington said:


> Excellent pictures.
> 
> I recall seeing pictures of this curve on a different website taken around five years ago and they included an image of the junction sign and I was wondering if that sign was still there as it wasn't included in your pictures?



no signs, only the 2 signals.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 7, 2012)

Black said:


> no signs, only the 2 signals.


The junction sign is still there, but it's on the other side of the fence where the live line is. It's pretty much covered up by bushes these days though.


----------



## rillington (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks for the reply Phill.

For the record, the sign I am talking about says:

*Wortley S Jn*


----------



## phill.d (Aug 8, 2012)

rillington said:


> Many thanks for the reply Phill.
> 
> For the record, the sign I am talking about says:
> 
> *Wortley S Jn*


Is this photo you've seen perhaps?
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshir...hill shed was in the triangle spur ahead..jpg

That was one I took years ago now, you can just make out the junction sign on aerial images here
http://binged.it/S3eXKX

I think the fencing is new that stops you getting to the sign these days.


----------



## rillington (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, that was the picture I was referring to.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 14, 2012)

rillington said:


> Yes, that was the picture I was referring to.



Another two junction sign boards still exist in Leeds despite them being abandoned in the 1980's.

The Geldered road junction sign for the Holbeck viaduct line can be found around here somewhere
http://goo.gl/maps/bWkXN
That line was abandoned in 1988.

And a little further West the sign board for Farnley junction can be seen in the trees around here somewhere
http://goo.gl/maps/twvBJ
That line was closed in the early 80's.

There was this bad crash there in 1977.
http://www.railwaysarchive.co.uk/eventsummary.php?eventID=650


----------



## rillington (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess the second sign will say Farnley Junction. What about the first?


----------

